# When Tomorrow Starts Without Me



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but I was at work and came across this poem. It touched me so much that I was sitting in the office with tears in my eyes...

When Tomorrow Starts Without Me

When tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,
If the sun should rise and find your eyes
All filled with tears for me;

I wish so much you wouldn't cry
The way you did today,
While thinking of the many things,
We didn't get to say.

I know how much you love me,
As much as I love you,
And each time that you think of me,
I know you'll miss me too;

But when tomorrow starts without me,
Please try to understand,
That an angel came and called my name,
And took me by the hand,

And said my place was ready,
In heaven far above,
And that I'd have to leave behind
All those I dearly love.

But as I turned to walk away,
A tear fell from my eye
For all my life, I'd always thought,
I didn't want to die.

I had so much to live for,
So much left yet to do,
It almost seemed impossible,
That I was leaving you.

I thought of all the yesterdays,
The good ones and the bad,
I thought of all the love we shared,
And all the fun we had.

If I could relive yesterday,
Just even for a while,
I'd say good-bye and kiss you
And maybe see you smile.

But then I fully realized,
That this could never be,
For emptiness and memories,
Would take the place of me.

And when I thought of worldly things,
I might miss come tomorrow,
I thought of you, and when I did,
My heart was filled with sorrow.

But when I walked through heaven's gates,
I felt so much at home.
When God looked down and smiled at me,
From His great golden throne,

He said, "This is eternity,
And all I've promised you.
Today your life on earth is past,
But here life starts anew.

I promise no tomorrow,
But today will always last,
And since each day's the same way
There's no longing for the past.

You have been so faithful,
So trusting and so true.
Though there were times you did some things
You knew you shouldn't do.

But you have been forgiven
And now at last you're free.
So won't you come and take my hand
And share my life with me?"

So when tomorrow starts without me,
Don't think we're far apart,
For every time you think of me,
I'm right here, in your heart.

Author--Unknown


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is beautiful. and someday we will be together again. Hugs.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

In tears.... but this was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful -- Thanks for sharing. Tears here too. We will be there with them, someday....


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, so beautiful. Tears are just streaming down ... 

If I can't keep my boy on this earth, I will have to join him in heaven.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Many tears falling....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful- to all our goldens who are patiently waiting for us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MusicGirl*

MusicGirl

Thank you so much for posting-that is just beautiful!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You.
Have never read that and it's very very good.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for this.. Tears are falling and my heart is heavy, 7 months today...


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you for posting that beautiful poem!! We all miss our goldens and want to be with them and see them again. We miss and love Billie Jean so much. Mausann


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

what a beautiful poem, so true too..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting that - off to find the tissues now


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

That is lovely....Thank you for sharing this with others through tears and memories. I know My Bailey gave me many things, including staying a few years after mom died, just like I'd asked him to at her hospice. I'm positive he brought me to this forum now, and is helping me grieve his loss, my parents loss, find shared hearts and open mine to a new pup~ Thank you for being a part of that with this lovely poem~


----------

